# automatic transfer switch question



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm installing an automatic transfer switch for a standby generator, and I have a couple of (more) questions. 

1) Do I need to pull the individual ground wires (bare copper) from the main panel and attach them in the transfer switch panel? I believe this is unnecessary.

2) Do I need to pull the individual neutral wires (white) from the main panel and attach them in the transfer switch panel? I think this is necessary, but I can't seem to come up with a solid reason as to why.

I've attached a diagram from the transfer switch manual. Thanks.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Jeremy Hillary Boob said:


> I'm installing an automatic transfer switch for a standby generator, and I have a couple of (more) questions.
> 
> 1) Do I need to pull the individual ground wires (bare copper) from the main panel and attach them in the transfer switch panel? I believe this is unnecessary.
> 
> ...


 
1) Yes you do or how else do you plan on grounding the transfer switch?
1) From what it looks like your transfer switch is also a panel built into it. So if your going to run your legs over to the breakers on the transfer switch you might as well bring the neutrals over as well.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jeremy Hillary Boob said:


> I'm installing an automatic transfer switch for a standby generator, and I have a couple of (more) questions.
> 
> 1) Do I need to pull the individual ground wires (bare copper) from the main panel and attach them in the transfer switch panel? I believe this is unnecessary.


No. This is not necessary.



> 2) Do I need to pull the individual neutral wires (white) from the main panel and attach them in the transfer switch panel? I think this is necessary, but I can't seem to come up with a solid reason as to why.
> 
> I've attached a diagram from the transfer switch manual. Thanks.


Yes, this is necessary. The reason being that the neutral and hot conductors must be routed together.


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> No. This is not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is necessary. The reason being that the neutral and hot conductors must be routed together.



But the neutral bus in the transfer switch is connected to the neutral in the main panel. Or are you referring to code requirements? Thanks.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jeremy Hillary Boob said:


> But the neutral bus in the transfer switch is connected to the neutral in the main panel. Or are you referring to code requirements? Thanks.


There is a code requirement (I'll find the reference later) that the neutral must be fed from the same panel as the hot conductor in order to keep the inductive heating effect to a minimum. It won't be huge for a single circuit, but it may be enough to notice. If your are only feeding a few circuits, it isn't that much work to find the neutrals and move them to the new panel.


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Nov 11, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> There is a code requirement (I'll find the reference later) that the neutral must be fed from the same panel as the hot conductor in order to keep the inductive heating effect to a minimum. It won't be huge for a single circuit, but it may be enough to notice. If your are only feeding a few circuits, it isn't that much work to find the neutrals and move them to the new panel.


OK, thanks for the info. In fact, I've already moved all of the neutrals---I was just curious about this point.


----------

